# Snowboard display



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I would love a review of this board. I am thinking about getting a second board for powder days only and this is on the list.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Both of those boards are a thing of beauty and deserve a proper display. Mine is a beat up old turd, and a display like that would be overkill. :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

NWBoarder said:


> Both of those boards are a thing of beauty and deserve a proper display. Mine is a beat up old turd, and a display like that would be overkill. :laugh:


I agree with you...but I'd rather spend those 90$ on a new helmet. Those hangers do the job!
I'll wrap them with white tape a d make them less visible.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I would love a review of this board. I am thinking about getting a second board for powder days only and this is on the list.




I like this one


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Great display! :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I agree with you...but I'd rather spend those 90$ on a new helmet. Those hangers do the job!
> I'll wrap them with white tape a d make them less visible.


I think you misunderstood. I like your cheap racks, and your boards are worthy of them. However, my own board is a stinking pile of dung comparitivly, and not worth the $$ the hooks would cost.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Kirk those boards are cool. 
I would suggest the Hangtime hangers though. Much cheaper than $33 and a cleaner look plus you can position the board at different angles. Both my kids boards are hanging in their rooms. Great focal point and good for storage.

















Here are a ton of examples from their page


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

slyder said:


> Kirk those boards are cool.
> I would suggest the Hangtime hangers though. Much cheaper than $33 and a cleaner look plus you can position the board at different angles. Both my kids boards are hanging in their rooms. Great focal point and good for storage.
> 
> 
> ...


hey, that's a good one there. thanks slyder for sharing,think i'm gonna get me one:thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

That jones board is the only board I have ever seen worth displaying. Even my Burton Mystery would look like ass on the wall.


Im going to buy one since I was looking for a powder board. Its a tough thing to demo because you need a great day with the ability to demo all at the same time.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

t21 said:


> hey, that's a good one there. thanks slyder for sharing,think i'm gonna get me one:thumbsup:


The hangers are $20 each!, and you will need 4 of them. I spent $33 total


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> The hangers are $20 each!, and you will need 4 of them. I spent $33 total


Would there be enough room to flip and display the base using your hangers? I have an old lib, the '95 Matt Cummins model with the pool skater on the base. Was thinking of putting it up.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SnowRock said:


> Would there be enough room to flip and display the base using your hangers? I have an old lib, the '95 Matt Cummins model with the pool skater on the base. Was thinking of putting it up.


Yes, the boards fit both ways. Make sure you install them over the wall stud(s)


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

The ones I listed can be put in drywall I didn't put them in studs and have had no issues


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

slyder said:


> The ones I listed.can be put.in drywall I didn't put them in studs and have had no.issues


hmmm don't trust drywalls...especially moving the boards on and off. But hey, whatever works! 
Is it snowing yet?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is where my kids store their boards during the season as well. When they dry they hang them on the wall. So they are seeing a lot of use and they have yet to loosen or come out of the wall.
I understand your reservation but when anchored with the proper drywall anchors, as you can tell from 2 of our boards it's not an issue.

But people should use what they are comfortable with.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just got the splitboard version of that hovercraft for $360 :cheeky4::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ShredLife said:


> i just got the splitboard version of that hovercraft for $360 :cheeky4::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Awesome deal!!! Pics?

You need to slash Kirkwood with KirkRider then. I have cookies.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice looking hangars for that price - I couldn't find them on the home depot site, could someone hook up a link ??


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Nice looking hangars for that price - I couldn't find them on the home depot site, could someone hook up a link ??


They are very close to this one....with oversized screws.










30 lb. Steel Ladder Hook-48044 at The Home Depot


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> They are very close to this one....with oversized screws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude!

Beauty looking set up you got there.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Beauty looking set up you got there.


Thanks! I always wanted to put my boards up there, but never wanted to spend the money for a rack..I can use that for some gear 

looking forward to see your setup!


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

These seems to be popular for storage around here. Some pre built condo show suites even have them as an option.

http://m.backcountry.com/burton-board-wall-mount-1-set


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice video


----------

